# Stel S300 on a 400V, 3-phase up-converting transformer



## General Zod (Sep 18, 2021)

Christmas comes early.  Received my Stel S300 plus a mystery box 















Conductors are tiny!  Very little amperage needed.








Checking the voltages.  Nicely balanced, coming from the 3-phase transformer that is being fed from the 30HP rotary phase converter




















Can't wait to put it through it's paces.


----------



## General Zod (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## General Zod (Sep 25, 2021)

Stel rates the machine to be able to use 8mm (5/16") carbons.....hmmm








what do y'all think?


----------



## koenbro (Sep 25, 2021)

How did you order the Stel? Direct from Italy or through HTP? 

Is that a stick only welder btw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## General Zod (Sep 25, 2021)

Special order via HTP.  Stick, lift-TIG, and carbon arc gouger.

*Stel S300 Manual*


----------



## koenbro (Sep 26, 2021)

Haha i did the same, downloaded the Stel manual for my Invertig, in addition to the HTP manual, which I like better. 

Looks like this one is a fine machine, i am not familiar with arc gouging. 

How’s your big invertig working out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## General Zod (Sep 26, 2021)

Oh the Invertig 400 is still kicking!  But that one is staying on 240V/3-Φ because even though the machine can handle 480V/3-Φ, I have an early iteration of the smart-cooler, which only hands 240V, 1- or 3-Φ, but not higher voltage.

Turns out the S300 can indeed light up the big 5/16" diameter carbons !  Arc gouging is like the reverse of welding;  the arc between the carbon rod melts the base metal, and the stream of compressed air coming from the torch pushes it out of the path.  Some of it flies away as sparks, and some just lays on the metal as dross, which can be chipped away just like plasma cutting dross.


----------



## koenbro (Sep 26, 2021)

I have a plasma I am very happy with, plus it adapts unto the CNC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

